# Cyclechat disappeared from tapatalk



## Hellsbells2504 (22 Oct 2013)

Is there an app for cyclechat? I was using it on my phone through tapatalk. I started having problems so I signed out and now it's gone. I cannot find it even if I search. I've had to use google to log in now. Any ideas please?


----------



## Booyaa (22 Oct 2013)

Try the Site Support forum. There is some info there. Maybe in announcements too.


----------



## the_mikey (22 Oct 2013)

I agree, using the browser on a mobile is not good, but that's the way it is right now. So I'm restricted to using a pc when I have access to one.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2013)

*THIS* thread will explain why Tapatalk was pulled.
I will close this thread as there is no need for yet another one on the subject.


----------

